
Lastpass Chrome Extension Was Accidentally Deleted - sinak
https://twitter.com/LastPassHelp/status/1220127587227160576
======
october_sky
Is that an easy thing to do? Is it like the Tomcat web server where the
undeploy button sat RIGHT NEXT TO the reload button?
[https://javatutorial.net/how-to-deploy-and-undeploy-
applicat...](https://javatutorial.net/how-to-deploy-and-undeploy-applications-
in-tomcat)

Lots of "whoops" happened a decade ago because of that design decision...

